# What do you like for under $100 a box



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

It's pretty much a done deal for me - there are almost no NC's left that I can smoke and not feel disappointed. Because I am trying to grow something of a collection and not completely overspend (read as: stay under the wife's radar), I like to smoke some cheaper smokes. Here are the sub-$100 cigars that i legitimately enjoy and keep on hand:

RG Panatelas Extras - $2 a stick, great flavors. I like em better young 

Partagas CJ tubos - $3 each - milder than shorts and one-dimensional, but still very satisfying

Cohiba Clubs (and minis) - very small and quick. such thin guage that it feels like nothing but wrapper, but I sometimes like these for a quick blast of cuban tabacco.

Partagas Chicos - ugly little powerhouses - no symphony here, just a nice heavy blast of twang. I think I paid about $35-40 a box for these. 

Quinteros Brevas - I'm pretty 'meh' on these... good MM, but not nearly as good as the first two on my list. I don't smoke a lot of these, but I give them away to people who 'never tried a cuban cigar before' quite a bit.


So what, if anything, do you stock in the sub-$4 range? Looking to expand my horizons some more in this area...


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

For $2-$3 a piece, I enjoy the RyJ Petit Julietas and Fonseca KDT Cadetes as well--good quality for a small, handmade cigar.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

edit: I'm stupid. I thought you meant you didn't like NCs but still wanted to keep some cheaper ones in the humi.

Kadetes are tasty.
Boli PC (which you first sent me) are awesome. Just pretend that $5-6 price tag is in canadian dollars


----------



## IamLoki (Sep 10, 2005)

Yep! Love the RG PE, and the Fonseca Kadets.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

lots and lots of <4$ smokes and i like em all...a few that i have tried and liked enough to buy again.

boli cjr
du depute
shorts
dip#4
jlo patricias
ryj tpc's

and a ton of petite coronas...not to mention machine made smokes that are(just about)all under 4$

derrek


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Jose Piedras - Brevas 
Partagas - Mille Fleur

Take these usually on the golf course. Both under $100 for 25.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

dvickery said:


> lots and lots of <4$ smokes and i like em all...a few that i have tried and liked enough to buy again.
> 
> boli cjr
> du depute
> ...


Derrek,

Do you have a sub-$4 source for these? 'cause if so, I would be a very happy man if you sent me a PM  I pay closer to $5 for all of them (except the ryj - haven't tried them)

r


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

RcktS4 said:


> Derrek,
> 
> Do you have a sub-$4 source for these? 'cause if so, I would be a very happy man if you sent me a PM  I pay closer to $5 for all of them (except the ryj - haven't tried them)
> 
> r


rkts4
i can answer publicly...i do just about all of my cigar shopping in havana...these are all under 4$ in havana.sorry if i was misleading anyone in any way.

derrek


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

I don't think that you were misleading, you simply live in a country that doesn't have import restrictions (lots of taxes though) on ISOMs. The international flavor of CS is just one of the things that I really enjoy about this site. I will just have to live vicariously (SP?) through people like you until I can legally get my hands on some ISOMs


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

ok, so wait.... is this thread about low cost NC's or ISOM's???


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

What do I like for under $100 a box????


NOTHING 

Seriously, all of my faves are over $100. However, you can get some very nice Cuaba Salomones for just over $130 a box. There's only 10.... but they rock! Most of my regular stuff is over $200 a box though, and even the Party Shorts and such are better bought when in the 50 cabs. Save up and go big Raney 


XXX


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

justinphilly said:


> ok, so wait.... is this thread about low cost NC's or ISOM's???


 Doubt there are any islands for sale under a hundred, but you can find some decent Cuban Cigars in that price range. That is what RcktS4 is asking about.

_____
rm


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

OK - maybe I should clarify a bit. I am building a personal collection, and most of Derrek and XXX's recommendations are things that I keep on hand. Actually, I'm trying to protect some of my better smokes from my greedy little hands :r.

What I am interested in is the (CUBAN) cigars people enjoy smoking that are BELOW the $110-$140 per box 'sweet spot'. Not because I am cheap, per se, but because I would like to begin to 'deepen' my collection (meaning several boxes of a lot of stuff) and I cannot afford to do that if I smoke three $5-10 cigars per day. 

So, personally, I smoke 'lesser' smokes and I have found that there are some pretty good $2-$3 cigars out there. I'm just interested in what some other people like in this range.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

For about $85 a box, La Aroma de Cuba Robustos..nice spicy smoke, a good every day cigar.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Punch Petite Coronation


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

punch champion ~$70 a box


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

LasciviousXXX said:


> What do I like for under $100 a box????
> 
> NOTHING
> 
> ...


CS post whores are high maintenance!?WTF?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Hey Now! I'm not even *half* the post whore that I used to be. I guess you could say that I've matured and become a better monkey 

And hell yeah, I'm uber-high maintenance since deciding that I was no longer going to smoke crappy sticks. Not trying to be a prude, just my personal preference. If it sucks, I'm gonna toss it and grab something expensive hehehe

XXX


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Hey Hey Now! I'm not even *half* the post whore that I used to be. I guess you could say that I've matured and become a better monkey
> 
> And hell yeah, I'm uber-high maintenance since deciding that I was no longer going to smoke crappy sticks. Not trying to be a prude, just my personal preference. If it sucks, I'm gonna toss it and grab something expensive hehehe
> 
> XXX


you better save some money for that jersey you will be buying me!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I have gotten Diplo 5 and RASCC under 100 bucks on sale before, excellent smokes at that price. The KDTs can be also be nice as mentioned earlier. The RyJ Cornotas en cedros and Tubos No. 3 are nice smokes in that price range. Belinda belvederes are not bad .... long filler but arriba leaf. I have heard good things about some of the Troya smokes, but have not had any. Party aristocrats and Upmann aromatcos are not bad MMs.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Hey Hey Now! I'm not even *half* the post whore that I used to be. I guess you could say that I've matured and become a better monkey
> 
> And hell yeah, I'm uber-high maintenance since deciding that I was no longer going to smoke crappy sticks. Not trying to be a prude, just my personal preference. If it sucks, I'm gonna toss it and grab something expensive hehehe
> 
> XXX


just busting your chops bro', you know I'm an advocate of smoking the good stuff! Smoke on baby!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

altbier said:


> you better save some money for that jersey you will be buying me!


I would also like to point out that some prick on your team put a good player out of comission for 4-6 months in a *PRESEASON* game. What an ass :sb

Anyway, game on Alt..... game on 

XXX


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I would also like to point out that some prick on your team put a good player out of comission for 4-6 months in a *PRESEASON* game. What an ass :sb
> 
> Anyway, game on Alt..... game on
> 
> XXX


now now, it wasnt a dirty hit.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

altbier said:


> now now, it wasnt a dirty hit.


:tg Oh yes, revenge will be sweet. I believe we all remember the "Turtle"

XXX


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I think the ERDM Choix Supremes are pretty nice. A little over $100, but at $150 still reasonable.


----------



## psygardelic (May 24, 2005)

Punch PC. and maybe Punch TPC


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I don't really like anything under a 100.00, but for a little more say 130.00 or so, I really like R.A. small club coronas. Boli petits and part shorts of course. San Cris. El Principe is also a reg. in the humi.


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

A synopsis:

RG Panatelas Extras
Partagas CJ tubos
Cohiba Clubs (and minis)
Partagas Chicos
Quinteros Brevas
RyJ Petit Julietas
Fonseca KDT Cadetes
Jose Piedras - Brevas 
Partagas - Mille Fleur
Punch Petite Coronation
punch champion
RASCC
RyJ Cornotas en cedros
RyJ Tubos No. 3
Belinda belvederes
Party aristocrats
Upmann aromatcos
Punch PC
Punch TPC
R.A. small club coronas

_____
rm


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Quinteros are a strong little smoke. A little rough, but in a good way.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Aged Upmann Regalias are very good MM cigar.

A little over the $100 mark - ALL the minutos are good - Party shorts, RASCC, SCdH El Principe and Boli CJ

Wait a month or two and the Christmas sales will start


----------



## pyrotech (Sep 8, 2005)

don't forget the Monty Joyitas,,,,


----------



## viesturs (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, being a lover of larger cigars , usually the boxes are over 100.00. Did buy a box of Sancho Panza Bacchilleres for around 69.00. Nice little smoke ,not my fav size, but very enjoyable. Derrek was with me when i bought them in Cuba and when you see the prices of the smaller cigars , if this is your size ,you can save a few bucks for sure.


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

Synopsis:

Under $100/Box

RG Panatelas Extras
Partagas CJ tubos
Cohiba Clubs (and minis)
Partagas Chicos
Quinteros Brevas
RyJ Petit Julietas
Fonseca KDT Cadetes
Jose Piedras - Brevas 
Partagas - Mille Fleur
Punch Petite Coronation
punch champion
RASCC
RyJ Cornotas en cedros
RyJ Tubos No. 3
Belinda belvederes
Party aristocrats
Upmann aromatcos
Punch PC
Punch TPC
R.A. small club coronas
Upmann Regalias
Monty Joyitas
Sancho Panza Bacchilleres

_____
rm


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

viesturs said:


> Well, being a lover of larger cigars , usually the boxes are over 100.00. Did buy a box of Sancho Panza Bacchilleres for around 69.00. Nice little smoke ,not my fav size, but very enjoyable. Derrek was with me when i bought them in Cuba and when you see the prices of the smaller cigars , if this is your size ,you can save a few bucks for sure.


I smoked one of those from the 80's a while back and was blown away. A real unexpected treat.


----------



## viesturs (Jun 22, 2003)

Yes, i was too. I was first given a Non-Plus and was actually on a search for them when we found these.They also had five yrs of age on them..even better.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Roger Miller" said:


> Synopsis:
> 
> Under $100/Box
> 
> ...


This is a really good list.



viesturs said:


> Well, being a lover of larger cigars , usually the boxes are over 100.00. Did buy a box of *Sancho Panza Bacchilleres * for around 69.00. Nice little smoke ,not my fav size, but very enjoyable. Derrek was with me when i bought them in Cuba and when you see the prices of the smaller cigars , if this is your size ,you can save a few bucks for sure.


*YES!!*


----------

